# old school



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm sure most have you have seen this, but I thought I'd post it anyway

Skim coating a plaster wall like a pro: http://youtu.be/8iUcenpHg84


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No doubt about it, he has skills. :yes:l


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That was great, I haven't seen it before. :thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Has anyone tryed mixing plaster of paris with compound I skim alot of walls so im always looking for a better way. This week I mixed a little easy sand with compound but it didnt dry fast


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Corey The Taper said:


> Has anyone tryed mixing plaster of paris with compound I skim alot of walls so im always looking for a better way. This week I mixed a little easy sand with compound but it didnt dry fast


Corey, define fast? Hot mud takes just as long to dry as pre-mix. It just sets faster. The advantage of hot mud is once it sets, it's done moving.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

It didnt set fast at all even the next day it was still wet but I sanded it anyway and it felt like glass


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We used to fight that all the time @ the mod plant. Hot mud everything, when you sand it, it polishes up super slick. Watching them paint, sometimes the roller would slide instead of roll. PITA


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Has anyone tryed mixing plaster of paris with compound I skim alot of walls so im always looking for a better way. This week I mixed a little easy sand with compound but it didnt dry fast


 You need to run alot of commercial fans when its rainy and crack a window. Try lafarge rapid coat.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Not a trowel guy so that vid blew me away haha. 

I did some stucco here recently to my place, gotta say.. I thought it'd be a cake walk learning H&T, maybe it's different with drywall compound, but with the stucco I had a hell of a time just getting it off the hawk onto the trowel without dropping half of it :whistling2:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Philma Crevices said:


> Not a trowel guy so that vid blew me away haha.
> 
> I did some stucco here recently to my place, gotta say.. I thought it'd be a cake walk learning H&T, maybe it's different with drywall compound, but with the stucco I had a hell of a time just getting it off the hawk onto the trowel without dropping half of it :whistling2:


Ya mud is easier then stucco but its all in the wrist and how you hold it


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

I've done a good bit of stucco work and I still use pot and knife for applying .on one job I needed another applicator because of size of area.h\t guy.he only chuckled long enough for me to get started,he laughed no more.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

fr8train said:


> I'm sure most have you have seen this, but I thought I'd post it anyway
> 
> Skim coating a plaster wall like a pro: http://youtu.be/8iUcenpHg84


now that's a old timer I would love to work with for a few weeks......hats off to him !!:notworthy:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

this guy was a pleasure to watch in action.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Corey The Taper said:


> Has anyone tryed mixing plaster of paris with compound I skim alot of walls so im always looking for a better way. This week I mixed a little easy sand with compound but it didnt dry fast


Crush a viagra and mix it in, it should go hard within 30 minutes but don't be surprised if it's soft again the next day :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> No doubt about it, he has skills. :yes:l


And he still has a good shoulder!! Tough old dude!:yes:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I bet the old dude still throws a mean uppercut and right hook!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Old 1970's drywall. All nailed. The seams are like butts. And the board is solid and dense better then today's drywall.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

the biggest issue i.ve had with the quality of gyproc then till now has always been the bevel size.now I'm using more mud to fill a bevel then I would to fill a bead.there's a good reason for that if you're a drywall manuf.$.all it's done for us as finishers is make it more costly and difficult to finish properly.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....edit..decided to make the post a thread.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Same chit, different day. 

http://youtu.be/PhJWKYRpwAY


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Has anyone tryed mixing plaster of paris with compound I skim alot of walls so im always looking for a better way. This week I mixed a little easy sand with compound but it didnt dry fast


I do it constantly...I did a bathroom this week and a kitchen with plaster/compound mix or as we call it mixing a gauge..It works great I have been doing it for years. I have a few contractors that only give me 1 day to finish a bathroom before they tile it so it comes in very handy for that as well as doing patches in a day.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

fenez said:


> I do it constantly...I did a bathroom this week and a kitchen with plaster/compound mix or as we call it mixing a gauge..It works great I have been doing it for years. I have a few contractors that only give me 1 day to finish a bathroom before they tile it so it comes in very handy for that as well as doing patches in a day.


What ratio do you use and how long till it drys


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Same chit, different day.
> 
> http://youtu.be/PhJWKYRpwAY


Glenn! Did you not feel the breeze ? I enjoyed the vid ! 
You are damn good at what you do !!:yes: But tighten up that belt! lol!!:jester:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> What ratio do you use and how long till it drys


I guess it would depend on how much of an area you are doing, but i generally make each gauge according to how much i can apply comfortably. If i am roughing in a standard 5x8 bath then i can put enough on the board to rough the flats with half the mix and the angles and screws with the other half..then while thats setting start making a second guage for the next coat....i can usually 3 coat a standard bath and walk out in about 1 1/2 hours finished and driving away. if you mix a stiff guage it will be unworkable in about 3 minutes or if you gauge it wrong on the other way you wind up hanging around too long waiting for it to dry.
i can honestly say that ive never measured the exact amount of materials or water...my old man taught me and yelled until i got it right.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Same chit, different day.
> 
> http://youtu.be/PhJWKYRpwAY


A pleasure to watch Mr.Brightstar:yes:


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

gazman said:


> A pleasure to watch Mr.Brightstar:yes:


All the necessary components for great entertainment ... with music appropriate for witnessing an artist bearing his soul ... and his ass. Mr. Brightstar, I salute you! If more videos like these were available for those people who take so much for granted, and those who sincerely want to know "how the work is done with style" ... the perceptions of what we do and how we do it would change ... and change the perceptions of the value we offer ... and change the realities of value-for-value exchanges. Bravo! Bravo!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I have tried the plaster of paris mixed with regular mud method and it doesn't cut it for me. It sets like brown bag and it isn't very workable when setting. For example, Proform quick set light is very workable when setting meaning I can burnish/polish it down perfectly flat and smooth. POP and mud likes to drag if you try to burnish it out. It does harden up quickly but I wouldn't call it ideal. POP and mud has almost the exact same properties as brown bag durabond IMO.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Idk, Brightstar, I think the old man beat you, lol. : wink:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Dbl post


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Idk, Brightstar, I think the old man beat you, lol. : wink:


The old man may have beat me in time, but I have twice the wing span.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

thefinisher said:


> I have tried the plaster of paris mixed with regular mud method and it doesn't cut it for me. It sets like brown bag and it isn't very workable when setting. For example, Proform quick set light is very workable when setting meaning I can burnish/polish it down perfectly flat and smooth. POP and mud likes to drag if you try to burnish it out. It does harden up quickly but I wouldn't call it ideal. POP and mud has almost the exact same properties as brown bag durabond IMO.


I find it just the exact opposite, plaster is workable right up to set and you can burnish it easily plus you have the added component of being able to get exact set times as needed. Bag material is good but for doing a bath or kitchen in a day or any thing in a day for that matter, i always go with plaster.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The old man may have beat me in time, but I have twice the wing span.


The old man wasn't doing the angles too! :whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

fenez said:


> I find it just the exact opposite, plaster is workable right up to set and you can burnish it easily plus you have the added component of being able to get exact set times as needed. Bag material is good but for doing a bath or kitchen in a day or any thing in a day for that matter, i always go with plaster.


I was saying once it sets you can't burnish it down easily like quick set. Now the batches I were mixing may not have been correct either. Was using mud and POP to acheive similar set times to 5 minute which I definitely acheived. Just wasn't as workable. I also tried this mix on a painted wall and none of it would stick to the wall!!! Have no idea what the deal was.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

thefinisher said:


> I was saying once it sets you can't burnish it down easily like quick set. Now the batches I were mixing may not have been correct either. Was using mud and POP to acheive similar set times to 5 minute which I definitely acheived. Just wasn't as workable. I also tried this mix on a painted wall and none of it would stick to the wall!!! Have no idea what the deal was.


 The wall would have to be sealed first to coat on top,the material would just react with the paint and fall off. Got uni bond over here which we just water down a little and brush/roll on. Once dry, coat to your hearts delight....:thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

forestbhoy said:


> The wall would have to be sealed first to coat on top,the material would just react with the paint and fall off. Got uni bond over here which we just water down a little and brush/roll on. Once dry, coat to your hearts delight....:thumbsup:


I figured with the mix being primarily all purpose mud that it would stick.... guess not.


----------



## MuddingSilly (Apr 8, 2015)

Roll that **** on with a roller and wipe. A liitle less bending and quicker.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mud max and skim with ff 36" roll


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Roll it onto old walls, then finish with a spray. New board just spray it on, let it dry hit any imperfections with a light then sand. Smooth walls then hit with light again to make sure.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Any vids for those last three comments about rolling on first and does anyone know if it's not allowed in Australia cause of Australia standards


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> Any vids for those last three comments about rolling on first and does anyone know if it's not allowed in Australia cause of Australia standards


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/mud-bead-6194/


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Ice,
I like your mud bead approach! Do you use that method if you are putting 36" wide Fibafuse on the walls or does that leave too much mud?
I'm still waiting on Columbia to come out with their compound tube w/the pump fill port. They told me it would be out in April?! Hope so!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Wimpy65 said:


> Hey Ice,
> I like your mud bead approach! Do you use that method if you are putting 36" wide Fibafuse on the walls or does that leave too much mud?
> I'm still waiting on Columbia to come out with their compound tube w/the pump fill port. They told me it would be out in April?! Hope so!


Yes I bead with 36 rolls all the time
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/how-ice-pumps-his-mud-4893/


----------

